# The reason I decided to get mice plus two random pics!



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I was out working in the garage last summer and this little guy scampered out from the dark. I caught him soo easily and he was just the cutest and calmest wild animal Ive ever encountered :lol: Dont worry, I just took him inside for the pictures and then he was taken back out.

Little field mousey  


And some random wild animal cuties we have on our 46 acres. 
Young Doe


Squirrel


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

OMG cuties


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How cute! I love those huge eyes on that field mouse, it's so adorable!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Field mice remind me of ASF with those wide eyes and blank stare look.


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't believe Bunny Foo-Foo bopped those adorable creatures on their heads!


----------

